# Oct '07 Challenge Photos - "Window"



## TwistMyArm (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey folks,

We've got 33 great photos for the October challenge. Everyone should have a look and vote for their favorite!

Window

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## jols (Nov 3, 2007)

how long do you have to be a member in able to vote?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 3, 2007)

You should be able to vote. You only need 10 days and 25 posts.


----------



## jols (Nov 3, 2007)

ok i try again

let you know only if i cant do it


----------



## Docfeelgood (Nov 3, 2007)

Really nice pictures!


----------



## Docfeelgood (Nov 3, 2007)

Wont let me vote , the quality of mine is really poor!


----------



## nossie (Nov 6, 2007)

Docfeelgood said:


> ...the quality of mine is really poor!


I feel the same way about mine but that's the idea of competition - to help you improve yourself. I was too hasty entering and should have tweaked the levels and saturation a bit but 'what the hey' I'll try harder next time.


----------



## altyfc (Nov 6, 2007)

There are some excellent pictures there. Do we know which belong to which user, or is that revealed at the end?

Anyway, three caught my eye... but in the end I plumped for _my favorite_.

Good luck everyone!  I hope to enter in one or two future competitions myself...


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 7, 2007)

After voting has completed then anyone can freely announce which photo they submitted. Same goes for which photo each person voted for. During voting we prefer to keep both a secret as to influence people's votes as little as possible.


----------



## Puscas (Nov 8, 2007)

wow, wow and wow. Excellent pictures here. :thumbup::thumbup:






pascal


----------



## seafoxfla (Nov 9, 2007)

Some very good images here folks, well done.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, some amazing shots here!!  Voting ends this afternoon, so get those last minute votes in now!!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who participated in the October challenge. They were all great, but the winner of the challenge is of course photo 14. Photo 14 was submitted by hacksaw35. Feel free to take a bow and make a speach hacksaw35.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 11, 2007)

(^^^ He means photo 14 with 10 votes). Well done Hacksaw35!!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 11, 2007)

At least I did post the right photo!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 11, 2007)

I must apologise to #26 - I accidentally voted against the number above you instead of the one below it... :blushing:


----------



## hacksaw35 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot for voting for me guys. I got into photography around January of this year, and I have been loving every bit of it. By the way picture was at the Kansas City Zoo, it was kind of sad seeing them indoors like that. Too bad there wasn't a prize this month. Darn.
Thanks Again.
Dan


----------



## Puscas (Nov 11, 2007)

I voted for you Hacksaw, I'm happy to see you've won. Too bad about the prize...  Oh well, there's always eternal glory.




pascal


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 13, 2007)

hacksaw35 said:


> Thanks a lot for voting for me guys. I got into photography around January of this year, and I have been loving every bit of it. By the way picture was at the Kansas City Zoo, it was kind of sad seeing them indoors like that. Too bad there wasn't a prize this month. Darn.
> Thanks Again.
> Dan



I KNEW that window was at Kansas City the second I saw it, in the discovery barn!

I have a similar one but yours it better, an excellent shot! Good job!


----------

